# Help Identifying Wood



## kitchenbags (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey all,

I was wondering if you knew what type of wood this is... I think it is a type of oak.. What do you think?













wood1.jpg



__ kitchenbags
__ Dec 26, 2016


















wood2.jpg



__ kitchenbags
__ Dec 26, 2016


















wood3.jpg



__ kitchenbags
__ Dec 26, 2016


----------



## bikerchef (Dec 26, 2016)

I don't see your pics


----------



## kitchenbags (Dec 26, 2016)

Sorry, I just updated the thread.

Thanks


----------



## kitchenbags (Jan 6, 2017)

Bumping this


----------



## heavy hauler (Jan 6, 2017)

Here is some oak pics to compare to for ya












IMG_20170106_101726654.jpg



__ heavy hauler
__ Jan 6, 2017


















IMG_20170106_101649577.jpg



__ heavy hauler
__ Jan 6, 2017





Oak will have a smell to the wood when split almost live vinegar it's distinct to other woods.


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 6, 2017)

kitchenbags,

Looks like Southern yellow pine, if it is it will smell like turpentine.

Teddy


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 6, 2017)

I agree with PoD, kitchenbags.  Take a knife and try to press into the cut side:  if it leaves a fairly decent indentation, it's probably a soft pine that you don't want to use.  If it's hard to make an impression, it might be some type of hardwood, but the bark looks like Southern yellow pine to me.  My $0.02.


----------



## heavy hauler (Jan 6, 2017)

My first thought was pine but we only have hard woods around here.


----------



## richard cameron (Jan 6, 2017)

I live in northern California. To me the wood looks like Ash.   Ash wood is plentiful around here.  I hope this helps.


----------



## cal1956 (Jan 8, 2017)

its white oak


----------



## joe black (Jan 9, 2017)

Do you have any foliage available.  To me, this could be pine, oak or hickory.


----------



## cal1956 (Jan 9, 2017)

in my younger days i was a millwright at Anderson Tully Lumber co. we would cut about 100,000 board feet of this in an 8 hour shift , its white oak , regardless of who else says otherwise


----------

